# What style of art is this????



## Ibanezsam4 (Jan 13, 2012)

so im doing some research for a new tattoo, and i need help figuring out what style of art this is called. The "this" i am referring to is a type of artwork i find on a lot of stoner/psychedelic metal/rock albums as of late.. basically this: 












and pretty much most of the art by John Baizley 
















basically im wondering if these type of pieces would fall under a style... something i could research further for inspiration. any help is appreciated.


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm not sure if there's really a name for it other then what you said "stoner/psychedelic metal/rock albums" art... but I do see influences such as Art Nouveau's Alphonse Mucha In Baizely's work aswell as "Pushead" ( old Metallica Illo.s)


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 17, 2012)

Look into the Jugendstil style. Guys like Alfons Mucha, etc.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah that looks like a more modern take on Art Nouveau (the predominant/popular style c1890-1910). Not sure what exactly you'd have to search for to get more similar results though... not really much help I suppose


----------

